# Fix ‘R up ‘R



## Shawn Paul (Jul 31, 2022)

Get on Craigslist (Reno Nv) and go to bikes, and click on Fix' R UP 'R $10. Is this money needed for medical bills?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 31, 2022)

Shawn Paul said:


> Get on Craigslist (Reno Nv) and go to bikes, and click on Fix' R UP 'R $10. Is this money needed for medical bills?



Why not just post a link to the ad?


----------

